# coyote optics options



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went and bought a foxpro spitfire and wouldnt you know it, within what seemed like minutes of getting set up and calling tueday i saw movement, unfortunately, it saw me too as i was trying to find it in the scope (i think) and bolted. not sure if it was a dog, fox or coyote, but it had run away like a canine and had a bushy tail. anyhow, i went back out today and didnt see anything at 3 different stands. but while i was sitting there i come to realize the reason i couldnt see this canine is because the old .308 is over powered optics wise for coyote. i currently have a 10-40x50 mil dot on top. my question is what do you guys like on top? im kinda leaning towards an EOtech 512 with a 3x magnafier if i can find a cheap used one or a 2.5-10x50 scope. any thoughts??


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Well that .308 is a boomer, it will do a job on a yote. I've got a 7x32 on a savage 22.250, but have not done any hunting to date, I really want to. It is useless after dusk. I am in the process of finding something to use after sun down such as a illuminated something or a green dot. I will not spend 
$800+ for a scope I don't use alot and swap on and off the gun, not good.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

ezbite said:


> i went and bought a foxpro spitfire and wouldnt you know it, within what seemed like minutes of getting set up and calling tueday i saw movement, unfortunately, it saw me too as i was trying to find it in the scope (i think) and bolted. not sure if it was a dog, fox or coyote, but it had run away like a canine and had a bushy tail. anyhow, i went back out today and didnt see anything at 3 different stands. but while i was sitting there i come to realize the reason i couldnt see this canine is because the old .308 is over powered optics wise for coyote. i currently have a 10-40x50 mil dot on top. my question is what do you guys like on top? im kinda leaning towards an EOtech 512 with a 3x magnafier if i can find a cheap used one or a 2.5-10x50 scope. any thoughts??


Ezbite , I was considering buying a foxpro spitfire myself , but after some research on youtube I was able to find this an instructional how to video on making an electronic caller . Very good video , with good instructions . Going today to get the equipment to set this up . If you watch this video make sure you go to the websites he mentions . Its gonna be a heck of alot cheaper to make this , plus not to mention it can be customized to however you want it . 

As far as scopes , I have always used Leupold , but Nikon does make a varmit scope with BDC reticle that has got top notch reviews .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention for anyone looking for some good snow camo or hand calls Dicks sporting goods has all that stuff on clearance . Was able to pick up a whole outift for $30.00 just the other day . The snow camo isnt marked , but it is 50% off .


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have a bushnell Elite 3200 3x9 on my AR-15.

Nice purchase on the Spitfire. Make sure you camo it up and cover the green light on the side with some tape. Also, with those bright days, I would suggest some camo cloth tape for your gun to reduce the glare. Buy a mojo critter decoy and mount it to a Videocamera tripod or a gorilla pod from walmart. Those are good for those frozen ground days.
last but not least, get some deer roadkill and fill a 5 gal bucket. Add warm water and set it outside to freeze. when it freezes, take it to where your going to hunt. Dislodge it from the bucket and you have a frozen coyote popsicle that should last a few days.

ski
Just my two cents
Ps. check out predatormastersforums.com
for more info and discussions. Those guys are real pro's and have been talking about optics,etc for years. There knowledge and experience is unreal.

Also, I made a home digital caller with a SPC-5 marine speaker, amp from radioshack and my ipod. It works ok, buy I love my spitfire.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

The gun I use is an Anshutz 221 fireball, that is not a suggestion but as for the scope 3-9 kept on 3x. Also works on tadpoles LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i ordered a mojo off ebay, ive been using a stuffed muskrat on a coat hanger straightened out with one end stick in the ground and the other stuck up the muskrats... well you know.lol., it moves some with the wind blowing, but nothing like the mojo , have a gorilla pod already, but im still not quite sure what i want to scope the .308 with. ive seen 2.5x 10, 3x9, 4x20?? probably just go with the 3x9x50mm redfield revolution on the .308 looks to be a good low light scope (ive got a burris fullfield 3x9 on my .300 win mag and i like it). but i still really want an EOtech


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Ezbite , I was considering buying a foxpro spitfire myself , but after some research on youtube I was able to find this an instructional how to video on making an electronic caller . Very good video , with good instructions . Going today to get the equipment to set this up . If you watch this video make sure you go to the websites he mentions . Its gonna be a heck of alot cheaper to make this , plus not to mention it can be customized to however you want it.


did you ever get the call made? hows it sound.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

ezbite said:


> did you ever get the call made? hows it sound.


It sounds great actually , went and got all the components for the other night . I actually downloaded a bunch of mp3 sounds from the sight that was recommended on varmital.com. Some sound great and some sound ok, there is another sight to sounds from also . Some of these sound a little better at westernrivers.com. 

I am still messing around with finding a big speaker to hook up from the output of the amplifier itself . But honestly just hooking the mp3 player to the audio amplifier with the small speaker sounds exceptionally good and is plenty loud enough . If I cant find a good speaker to hook up additional from the amp I may just use the amp by itself . Gonna do some more tinkering around with it today . 

If anyone if considering trying this , it is a neat little idea to try. Plus if you get a decent mp3 player you can get your favorite hand calls and record some of your own on a mp3 player . I went to Kmart and bought a RCA mp3 . Its very simple and easy to use , perfect for this application . It was on sale for $32.00.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

My setup is a Nicon BDC 3x9 with laser genetics ND-3 laser designator on top of Rugre mini 14. works for me


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Bruce,
How do you like to ND-3? I have a Streamlight TLR-1 that I recently mounted to my AR-15 but have not been out with it yet. I also have a Streamlight Super tac that I might try. I want to get the pressure switch and mount that on my AR also for the light.

If anybody is interested, Outdoor Life Feb 2012 has the home made caller that I made on page 26. Radioshack amp for $13, Speco SPC-5 marine speaker I bout from Marine west for under $10, and a couple of wires. 
Also, on pg 44 a coyote hunter from Ohio says he uses 870 super magnum with a 3-9x, Carlson dead coyote choke and 3 1/2" Hevi-shot Dead coyote loads. The choke costs $39 and shells are a whopping $35-45 for 10!!! Might have to rig my Mossberg 835 that way.
EZbite,
cant wait to see what you put on the gun!! Some of the guys from predatormastersforums.com are planning an Ohio hunt soon over near Salt Fork.

ski


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ski said:


> a coyote hunter from Ohio says he uses 870 super magnum with a 3-9x, Carlson dead coyote choke and 3 1/2" Hevi-shot Dead coyote loads. The choke costs $39 and shells are a whopping $35-45 for 10!!! Might have to rig my Mossberg 835 that way.
> EZbite,
> cant wait to see what you put on the gun!! Some of the guys from predatormastersforums.com are planning an Ohio hunt soon over near Salt Fork.
> 
> ski


I've also been taking my single shot 10 Gage w/xtra full turkey choke. Not to bad to tote around if I walk easy  its loaded with 2's but been thinking of buying a box of buckshot.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the nd-3 but now I want an Ar with a 20in bull and a can with ELcan digital scope. O to want only $ right.


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

My TC Encore is topped with the Nikon Coyote Special 4.5x14x40 with the BDC and side focus. Night time i have no issues with it. Picks up plenty of light no problem seeing red light beam and still make out the circles in the scope, for the money it is a nice scope. I am currently setting up a Savage Super Striker handgun in 223 and a Leupold 2x7x32 that I got from another OGF member. That is also going to be my coyote special.


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Bruce I see your location is Delaware, I friend of mine lives up there off of 37 in Carson Farms and he told me that flyers were being passed out about the coyote problems. He had 2 walking down the street in front of his house not to long ago right in the subdivision he could not believe it. He said the flyer is saying a meeting is going to be scheduled to deal with the problem and he will let me know when. This might be an opportunity to get some land to call on as I am sure you will have some Farmers in on the meeting. Have you heard of this yet I know it was on the news about the problem.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes I have and I will be at the meeting. Alot of opertunity to not waste. Big problems in delaware co, lucky me. Going to take permishion slips in hand to fill out. Problem is I have no one for back up. For now this post may fix that.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

lumberjack said:


> Hey Bruce I see your location is Delaware, I friend of mine lives up there off of 37 in Carson Farms and he told me that flyers were being passed out about the coyote problems. He had 2 walking down the street in front of his house not to long ago right in the subdivision he could not believe it. He said the flyer is saying a meeting is going to be scheduled to deal with the problem and he will let me know when. This might be an opportunity to get some land to call on as I am sure you will have some Farmers in on the meeting. Have you heard of this yet I know it was on the news about the problem.


They leave a food sorce out (pets)


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Bruce, Let me know if you need a partner. I live in Dublin. I just got permission for several spots near Sunbury.
ski


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Bruce, Just looked up the laser genetics ND-3, that works pretty good? Something what I was thinking of clamped onto my Leupold. Do you like it? Where did you get it? online?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Just picked up a new Savage 223. yesterday . Put a Leupold 2-7 on it . Got it cleaned last night , gonna head out today to break the barrel in and then hit a couple of my coyote spots for the evening . Gonna try out my new homemade electronic caller .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Just picked up a new Savage 223. yesterday . Put a Leupold 2-7 on it . Got it cleaned last night , gonna head out today to break the barrel in and then hit a couple of my coyote spots for the evening . Gonna try out my new homemade electronic caller .


good luck, kill em all!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Header said:


> Bruce, Just looked up the laser genetics ND-3, that works pretty good? Something what I was thinking of clamped onto my Leupold. Do you like it? Where did you get it? online?


the laser genetics does look sweet, i might be buying one of those myself


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes it works well as long as you rotate batterys and keep heat packs on laser around battery area heat=longer range. Got mine local at Black wing shooting center in Delaware.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

ski said:


> Bruce, Let me know if you need a partner. I live in Dublin. I just got permission for several spots near Sunbury.
> ski


 Sounds good I have a couple spots but not mutch yet that will change in short order. It would be nice to have some one on a 12 ga w 00buck with extra eyes, insted of a singel shot 410 contender hand gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 3.5X10 Leupold on my AR Varminter.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have a 3.5X10 Leupold on my AR Varminter.


40mm or 50mm?

I'm Checked out a redfield revolution today at gander Mtn. It was a 3x9x40 and at 3 power it looked sweet but when I cranked it up to 9 seemed like my eye relief got shorter. I'm kinda disappointed because i found a great deal on the 3x9x50 online.


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

I just got the nikon coyote special 3x9x40 with the bdc redicals, it looks great mounted on my ar15 and has really nice clear glass. im going to shoot it today I will let you guys know how it shoots.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Does anybody know the range of 00 buck? I've never shot 00 buck. 
I have shot 12ga, 3 1/2 magnums for turkey with my turkey choke and they are awesome. I'm going set up my mossburg 835 for coyote. I know a lot use coyote chokes and coyote specific shells, but the shells are $35-45 for abox of ten. I'm gonna have to do some research.

ski


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

ski said:


> Does anybody know the range of 00 buck? I've never shot 00 buck.
> I have shot 12ga, 3 1/2 magnums for turkey with my turkey choke and they are awesome. I'm going set up my mossburg 835 for coyote. I know a lot use coyote chokes and coyote specific shells, but the shells are $35-45 for abox of ten. I'm gonna have to do some research.
> 
> ski


I bought 12ga. 3" OO buck for my 870 with an extra full choke , but alot of die hard coyote hunters use #4 buck with the extra full choke . From what I have had other guys tell me they shoot yotes out to 50yds with the # 4 buck. I myself wouldnt be afraid to shoot out to 50 yds . 

I havent got the chance to go out and pattern my gun at that distance , but am planning on it soon . Thats another option for ya , your gun might do well a little past 50 yds.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> I bought 12ga. 3" OO buck for my 870 with an extra full choke , but alot of die hard coyote hunters use #4 buck with the extra full choke . From what I have had other guys tell me they shoot yotes out to 50yds with the # 4 buck. I myself wouldnt be afraid to shoot out to 50 yds .
> 
> I havent got the chance to go out and pattern my gun at that distance , but am planning on it soon . Thats another option for ya , your gun might do well a little past 50 yds.


I shot #4 buck through a standard full choke when i first started out and 50 yrds was basically my limit. I've now jumped to the heavy shot in size "T" and a carlson's dead coyote choke. My range has easily jumped to 70 yrds. That stuff patterns so well and will blow through 3/8" plywood at 70 yrds.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

The nikon worked out great today. I would highly recommend it. I was shooting really nice groups at 100yrds with hornady 55g varmit rounds.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went with a Nikon myself for my .308 i had an extra hand guard and an old wooden stock for it, so i got a can of that texture paint. after some disassembly, sanding, priming, painting, cleaning, reassembly and mounting of my new 3-9x50 Nikon APG NP im range ready to sight in tomorrow. i think it looks really great, im not too sure how durable the paint job is and im gonna have to do something about the glare off the scope rings. but so far, i really do like this scope. great eye relief and a full field of view as soon as i shoulder the weapon. i was playing around outside just before dark tonight, even a bit after and i could see the my delta foam 3-D target better thru the scope than with the naked eye. i took a photo of my rifle make-over. doesnt even look like the same rifle anymore.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its a 40MM.


ezbite said:


> 40mm or 50mm?
> 
> I'm Checked out a redfield revolution today at gander Mtn. It was a 3x9x40 and at 3 power it looked sweet but when I cranked it up to 9 seemed like my eye relief got shorter. I'm kinda disappointed because i found a great deal on the 3x9x50 online.


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

That looks good ezbite


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Ordered a laser genetics ND-3 laser designator off the net today, $200. http://www.opticsplanet.com/ The video looked impressive. There were a couple write ups that it was not to their liking. Looking forward to mounting it and geting out in the evening to dark. This thing better work, I so want to knock down some yotes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Header said:


> Ordered a laser genetics ND-3 laser designator off the net today, $200. http://www.opticsplanet.com/ The video looked impressive. There were a couple write ups that it was not to their liking. Looking forward to mounting it and geting out in the evening to dark. This thing better work, I so want to knock down some yotes.


i eagerly await your review


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ezbite said:


> i eagerly await your review


X2

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My concern with the ND-3 is will you still need an illuminated reticle on your scope, or will the black crosshairs show up enough against the green illumination.... that's the only thing keeping me from taking the rifle at night.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know, I have an illuminated reticle on my xbow scope and when I turn it on at dusk I can't see past the lights. It has red & green with 5 brightness settings. Next week, I may get out Friday evening, if it comes in by then. Also ordered one of those quiver critters.
Funny thing I tried 1st time out was a $2. 6" teddy bear from Kmart, screwed down a spring door stop to a 2x10x12, and ran a fishing reel and line across the field I was in. Good idea but the line got caught on the weeds and I could not move it for action. How cheap was that. ha. Also got busted by a red tail hawk.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

No lighted scope needed with the laser. You can see the redical. the nd-3 is a inexpencive way for night vision. My dream is an ELcan digital,AR 10 20in with a can. Oooo crap I just woke up thats $ 7,ooo for mangy dogs.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bruce said:


> No lighted scope needed with the laser. You can see the redical. the nd-3 is a inexpencive way for night vision. My dream is an ELcan digital,AR 10 20in with a can. Oooo crap I just woke up thats $ 7,ooo for mangy dogs.


Sweet! That's what i've been wanting to here.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i picked up a 3-9x40mm Redfield Revolution for my .22 mag. ive heard nothing but good things about this scope and im now a believer. i removed the P.O.S 4x33 BSA that was on my Ruger. once i got to the range and took my first 3 shots at 30 yards at 3 power, i was 1/2" low and 1/2" to the left. pretty good for no bore sighting (i know, i know, lucky) once i got it dialed in at 50 yards, set at 6 power, the old ruger was popping < 1/2" groups. so just for shits and giggles i set a target out at 100 yards, clipped a quarter to it and cranked the power to 9. my first shot, i punched the quarted thru the cardboard and i never found it. so i used 2 clips and put some backing up for my next shot. its windy and snowing, but i figured, i hit it once (holding about an inch high) i could do it again. sure enough, i fired and saw the quarter drop down. i didnt know if i hit the clip or the quarter. i was using Remington Premier 33 GR. V-MAX PR22M1 (2000 FPS) by far the most accurate load ive shot from my Ruger.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You know that directly effects the worth of your rifle by WAY more than the quarter you shot. Good shootin Tex!


----------

